# Combat Hapkido Rank Structure



## Rob Broad (Jul 19, 2004)

What is the ranking system in Combat Hapkido?


----------



## Hollywood1340 (Jul 19, 2004)

There at 10 Gup Levels.

10-White
09-Yellow
08-Orange
07-Green
06-Purple
05-Blue
04-Brown
03-Red
02-Red Black
01-White Black

Then six curriclum Dan Levels


----------

